
Maybe Mark Zuckerberg Should Listen to These Canadian Hipsters - Tiktaalik
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-24/maybe-mark-zuckerberg-should-listen-to-these-canadian-hipsters
======
omilu
I don't get it, they use facebook to start there own facebook channel to
sell/trade stuff with other people on facebook. Sounds like they are using
facebook as intended?

